# Mi circuito no funcion el 74ls47 se calienta



## Anders (May 11, 2012)

Bueno tengo un circuito en livewire funcionando, de un contador ascendete y descendete con una compuerta 74ls02 , con 2 74ls190, 2 74ls47 , pulsadores y un display doble, lo pase a PCB, solde todo hize los puentes verdes y azules, lo conecte a una fuente de compu 5v y tierra... pero no funciona... pone en 00, y calientan los 74ls47, QUE PASA??? Y no cuenta! la compuerta estara mala... o xk no funciona?


----------



## elaficionado (May 11, 2012)

Hola.

Sube tu circuito de Livewire  (empácalo con WinZip o WinRar)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Anders (May 12, 2012)

Aqui esta el PCB  y el livewire


----------



## Fogonazo (May 12, 2012)

Anders dijo:


> Aqui esta el PCB  y el livewire



Te falta que *"Algo"* limite la corriente de los LED´s del display


----------



## elaficionado (May 12, 2012)

Hola.

Como ya te han dicho, necesitas resistencias limitadoras para los LEDs.


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Anders (May 12, 2012)

Gracias fogonazo y elaficionado, pero entonces por que calientan esos integrados, y aun sin resistencias en teoría debería de contar o no?


----------



## elaficionado (May 12, 2012)

Hola.

Esos circuitos integrados están diseñados para funcionar con resistencias limitadoras de corriente. 
Sí no les pones las resistencias calientan, ya que los estás sobre cargando. Es probable que ya estén malogrados los circuito integrados.
Una cosa es que funcione en el simulador y otra cosa es en la realidad (físicamente).


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Anders (May 12, 2012)

Entonces probablemente los 74ls47 fallecieron T.T ... muchas gracias volvere a montarlo.



Solo una pregunta, para amplificar , si quiero poner diodos 4007 en lugar de resistencia igual sirve no?


----------



## elaficionado (May 12, 2012)

Hola.

No entiendo tu pregunta, los diodos no amplifican.
¿Qué es lo que deseas?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Anders (May 12, 2012)

Bueno tengo 16 años y la verdad aun ningún profe me a servido de tutor, quiero hacer este contador pero en gigante, como proyecto comunal, pero los display gigantes irían a 24 v, ya hize todo el trabajo de amplificado con transistores pero pasaria el mismo problema con las resistencias limitadoras pense que poniendo diodos en la salida del 7447 este no se veria afectado por los 24 v, ya que tengo entendido que un TTL solo aguanta 5v.


----------



## elaficionado (May 12, 2012)

Hola.

Tienes que usar transistores después de las resistencias del circuito integrado y poner los LEDs en serie con su respectiva resistencia limtadora para que trabaje con 24V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Anders (May 12, 2012)

Si gracias ya lo hize asi mi pregunta es si las resistencias limitadoras se pueden cambiar por diodos? o no nada que ver? para que al integrado no le entre corriente o voltaje del lado del display no se si estoy pensando de manera errónea? podria mandarte el circuito


----------



## elaficionado (May 12, 2012)

Hola.

Sube tu circuito en Livewire, para verlo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Anders (May 12, 2012)

Aqui esta en livewire

Pero en lugar de 15v serian 24 y con 8 leds en serie por cada segmento.
Gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 12, 2012)

Anders dijo:


> Si gracias ya lo hize asi mi pregunta es si las resistencias limitadoras se pueden cambiar por diodos? o no nada que ver? para que al integrado no le entre corriente o voltaje del lado del display no se si estoy pensando de manera errónea? podria mandarte el circuito



Hola Amigo, NO puedes utilizar diodos por resistencias. Son componentes totalmente diferentes y por ende se comportan de maneras distintas.


----------



## Anders (May 12, 2012)

Gracias Gudino!


----------



## elaficionado (May 12, 2012)

Hola.

Los LEDs no deben conectarse en paralelo, ellos siempre deben tener una resistencia limitadora de corriente.

En el circuito modifiqué un segmento de LEDs, para que veas como se conectan los LEDs en serie y después en paralelo, y eliminé unas cosas

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Anders (May 12, 2012)

Si igual queda en paralelo no? las resistencias de 100k  y 100  están bien de ese tamaño ?, creo que solo seria de Crearlo verdad?  Muchas gracias por aclarar mis dudas y ayudarme.


----------



## elaficionado (May 12, 2012)

Hola.

La resistencia está sólo de ejemplo, el verdadero valor lo tienes que calcular de acuerdo al color de los LEDs y de la cantidad de LEDs en serie.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Anders (May 12, 2012)

Y con las de 100 k? Perdona mi ignorancia pero no sabria exactamente calcular esas resistencias para ambas partes...


----------



## elaficionado (May 12, 2012)

Hola.

Sale 100K porque olvidé eliminar la K, pero, como ya te dijé, los valores de 100 ohmios, es sólo como ejemplo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Anders (May 12, 2012)

mmm si ya entendi, Muchas gracias por la ayuda brindada!


----------

